# What was the most FUN year of your life?



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 19, 2014)

Curious to know how this may vary amongst us - what age was the most fun for you?  And if forum suitable, why? Any juicy tales? 

Mine was 24!  It was just the year that I happened to have some really fun friends and also because of some of the travel I did back then.


----------



## dmt32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Jon,
very un excel but for me bit difficult to choose. As I was born in London - 1964 / 65 met Beatles whilst filming in London. 1966 world Cup final. 1970 Isle of Wight festival to see Jimi Hendrix 1974 met my wife. Loads more but icing on cake is with doubt, birth of my first grandchild last year!</SPAN>

Dave


----------



## bradhog (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine was 18 when I leave the school and enter into the college.


----------



## Snakehips (Jan 23, 2014)

Thankfully, there  have been a good number of fun years in amongst the years that trail me.

Believe it or not, last year's 'fun' was a direct result of contributing to the MrExcel forum.

The title of one particular post caught my eye.  I'm not sure that I even read the rather longwinded body of the question so despite the fact that I had no idea about solving the OP's issue, I responded, poking, gentle, fun. 

The OP took it in good part and responded in similar vein.  Ultimately, I went on to solve the issue, the process of which resulted in much transfer of OP's files.  Since then, in just over 12 months, we have exchanged several hundred thousand words via email, 99% of which has been the most ridiculous nonsense you could possibly imagine.  I've cried many tears of laughter reading the tales we've concocted. 

Despite the fact that OP is young enough to be my daughter and lives on the opposite side of the Atlantic ocean, we both hold the theory that we are, in fact, identical twins who were somehow separated at birth.  In July last year my wife and I made our first ever trip to the US and as part of that trip, we  stayed in NY with my new 'girl friend'.  We had an absolute hoot for four days including being paraded round her place of work, which was the ultimate beneficiary of my Excel help, where we were introduced and accepted as the 'Duke and Duchess of Coventry'.  (They love a bit of royalty over there.) 
The fun continues via email and hopefully, a reciprocal visit to the UK is on the cards.

A friend made for life, all thanks to MrExcel.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 24, 2014)

Super! 

I've met some amazing people through this forum!


----------



## sinned141 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi All
My best year would probably be when I was 29 I became a Manager in a care home for people with learning disabilities and found a confidence I rarely feel any other time than when I am working, people started taking notice of what I was saying and I was recognised as having a skill for going into services with staffing problems and assessing and resolving issues quickly. 
I just wish I could do the same with excel haha!
Strange thing is up until now I thought that living abroad was probably the best year until I thought about answering here


----------

